# personal pronouns/pronomes pessoais



## rbrt76

Hi all, I am currently learning portuguese but I found  some difficulties with personal pronouns specifically concerning their position. I am an italian mother tongue speaker but I studied french and between the two the postion changes considerably which made my ideas even more confused in portuguese. For example in the sentence "Eles vao dar-me" The pronoun comes after the verb, though I saw it many times written in the opposite order "Eles vao me dar".  Is it a difference between Br. portuguese and the european one?My doubt arises also with modal verbs, like for instance "Ele pode dar-me"  or "Ele pode me dar?" This changes in both italian and French for  instance .  I am pretty confused and I am not able to find sufficient infos on the web or here. Thank you


----------



## Vanda

Welcome Rbrt,

You made a very comprehensive question. 
We have a lot of discussions about these positions as you can see in this post.
Ele pode dar-me"  
or "Ele pode me dar 

You'll see in the links above plenty of use of the pronouns. In formal written we do the same as European Portuguese but concerning to informal use we make a _carnaval_ of it.


----------



## Denis555

Bem-vindo! Benvenuto!

La differenza è più o meno semplice. In portoghese brasiliano(o brasiliano) il pronome personale viene prima del verbo principale, invece nel portoghese europeo viene dopo. Quindi, in PB: Te amo, Eu quero te amar; e in PE: Amo-te, Eu quero amar-te.

Le forme usate in Portogallo sono anche *scritte* in Brasile, ma rarissimamente *parlate* eccetto quando le forme *(lo,la,los,las)* vengono usate, sempre con l’infinitivo:* Eu vou vê-lo amanhã;* quelle di Brasile sono usate in Portogallo solo quando attratte da una parola di senso negativo*(não, nunca)* o pronomi relativi *(que, quem)*, ecc ma non sono sicuro se in tutti i casi previsti nella grammatica brasiliana.

Più sui pronomi in Brasile:
http://www.sonia-portuguese.com/text/pronouns.htm#Personal%20Pronouns

Ci sono anche i pronomi personali *"ele, ela, eles, elas"*, usati come oggetto diretto in Brasile, ma non scritti formalmente, (ma se vuoi imparare a parlare, devi saperlo…) però si scrivono in musica, ad esempio in questa canzone del gruppo di rock “Nenhum de Nós” oppure in quest'altra del gruppo di *forró* “Aviões do Forró”.

Saluti e spero di averti chiarito un po’ la faccenda!


----------



## Outsider

"Eles vão dar-me" --> correct in European Portuguese. Mostly literary in Brazil.
"Eles vão me dar" --> correct in both, but in the European spelling a hyphen is added between the verb and the pronoun, "Eles vão-me dar".



rbrt76 said:


> My doubt arises also with modal verbs, like for instance "Ele pode dar-me"  or "Ele pode me dar?"


Pronoun placement does not depend on the type of verb.


----------



## jazyk

Não chamaria _Eles vão dar-me _de literário. Talvez formal. Encontra-se em jornais e revistas, por exemplo, não só em obras literárias.


----------



## rbrt76

obrigado pelas vossas respostas e links


----------



## MarX

Hello!

To say _You can give it to me_, do you say: *Você mo pode dar* or *Você me pode dar*?

In my language it's quite normal to say _*You can give to me_ without _it_ or _that_.

Obrigado!


MarX


----------



## Denis555

Hi!
I must say that it's the same in Brazil. To Brazilian ears "mo" sounds really odd as well as ma, to, ta, lha, lho, etc. 
So usually in Brazil we drop the pronoun "o" and say only: você pode me dar. 
Alternatively we can put the pronoun "o" after the verb, and that's OK. Remember that "o" becomes "lo" in combination with the verb dar which in turn becomes dá. They stick together with the help of a "-"  dá-lo. So the sentence becomes : você pode me dá-lo.
There's also the possibilty of using "isso" after the verb but it means "this": Você pode me dar isso. Or "ele" which can also mean "it" like in:
-E o documento? Quando posso te dar?
-Você pode me dar ele amanhã.


----------



## Outsider

Denis555 said:


> Alternatively we can put the pronoun "o" after the verb, and that's OK. Remember that "o" becomes "lo" in combination with the verb dar which in turn becomes dá. They stick together with the help of a "-"  dá-lo. So the sentence becomes : você pode me dá-lo.


I'm afraid that's not right, Dennis. When direct and indirect object pronouns are used together in the same clause, they must be combined:

Você pode-*mo* dar / Você pode dar-*mo*.​
As awkward as this may sound, it's the proper way to use the objective pronouns. But I agree with you that _Você pode-*me* dar_ is normally sufficient in speech.


----------



## jazyk

Concordo plenamente com o Outsider. Não se podem simplesmente separar os pronomes assim. Ou se usam os dois na forma combinada ou somente um, mas não um num lado e outro no outro.


----------



## MarX

Obrigado gente!! (Thank you guys!!)

So you don't say *você me pode dar*, but rather *você pode me dar* or *você pode mo dar*?


----------



## Outsider

Você pode(-)me/mo dar.
Você pode dar-me/mo.​Em frases afirmativas, o pronome clítico tem de ficar junto do verbo principal. Mas por exemplo em frases negativas é admissível pôr o pronome à esquerda do verbo secundário:

Você não pode dar-*me*. (a variante mais formal)
Você não pode *me* dar. (mais comum no Brasil)
Você não *me* pode dar. (mais comum em Portugal)​A gramática tradicional exprime isto dizendo que a palavra "não" _atrai_ o pronome para si. No entanto, a "atracção" não é obrigatória neste caso.

O mesmo se aplica a formas contraídas como _mo_, _ma_, etc.


----------



## Denis555

What I said is the way that we use it in Brazil. I'm trying to explain the NORMAL way of speaking in Brazil. I NEVER used "mo" in my whole life and I NEVER heard anyone in Brazil saying "mo". So why should I teach someone a rule that's got nothing to do with the reality in Brazil? I'm always trying to show the real language and the real rules that govern it.

But Outsider I do understand your concerns because that's probably not the way you speak but I was clear that I was talking about Brazil. And there might be other ways to say the same thing in Portugal using "mo". 

Any other Brazilian here would agree with me that the normal Brazilian way is without "mo" with the notorious exception of "Jazyk" who is concerned with grammar only.

One thing we have to bear in mind is that when something is not used at all it can be avoided. That's why this book to teach foreigners "Português XXI" (from Portugal) doesn't teach "vós" because it's not normal in Portugal. (Neither is it in Brazil).


----------



## Outsider

Denis, o problema não é você ter focado a atenção no Brasil. É que sintaxes como "você pode me dá-lo" não se usam nem no Brasil nem em Portugal.


----------



## Denis555

Concordo que isso possa ser estranho em Portugal mas no Brasil?!? Por favor outros brasileiros me socorram!


----------



## Vanda

Denis querido, desta vez terei que deixar você na mão.   "você pode me dá-lo"
No máximo, na* fala popular *diríamos "você pode me dar isso/me dar ele (dói, mas fazer o quê?)/ pode me dar (assim sem mais nem menos).


----------



## jazyk

Concordo com a Vanda, por isso acho generalizações como _os brasileiros_ e _no Brasil_ muito perigosas.


----------



## Denis555

Querida Vanda, aí vão uns exemplos:
Exemplo 1
Exemplo 2
Exemplo 3 (em Portugal!)

Mas qualquer um pode procurar no google por "me dá-lo". Ou talvez eu esteja louco!


----------



## jazyk

Os exemplos 1 e 2 são válidos para o que você está tentando provar, o terceiro não, já que o me é sujeito acusativo do verbo deixar e o lo é objeto do verbo dar. De qualquer forma, gostaria de lhe dizer que o português não é Recife, o português não é Pernambuco nem muito menos o Brasil; o português abarca mais de 200 milhões de pessoas e generalizações, como sempre gosto de frisar, são sempre perigosas. Talvez você ou as pessoas que você conhece se expressem nessa forma ao meu ver estranha, mas por favor não queira impurrá-la goela abaixo de pessoas para quem essa é uma forma completamente errônea e não espontânea. Muito me admira você que faz tanto questão de se expressar com tanta correção em polonês, como já tive o prazer de verificar no fórum eslavo, não ter o mesmo respeito pela língua portuguesa. Infelizmente você não é a primeira nem será a última pessoa que se comporta assim. Aqui mesmo no fórum já tivemos exemplos à saciedade.

Imagine você se eu começar a ensinar o português de São Paulo ou mais especificamente de Botucatu, se a Vanda começar a ensinar o de Minas Gerais ou de Belo Horizonte e assim sucessivamente, em vez de prestarmos um auxílio estaremos confundindo ainda mais os estrangeiros que nos procuram, portanto tentemos _todos_ ensinar-lhes algo que terá validade em todo território nacional e se for possível em toda a lusofonia. Quem quiser especializar-se neste ou daquele dialeto, que faça uma viagem depois à região que lhe interessa que terá mais proveito. Já disse uma vez e repito, se eu fosse estrangeiro, visitasse este fórum e obtivesse tantas respostas discrepantes como sói acontecer aqui, já teria desistido de aprender português. Tenhamos pelo menos respeito por eles, que já aprendem uma língua que não é tão fácil e não merecem entrar em picuinhas regionais ou idiossincrasias de determinados membros deste fórum.


----------



## Vanda

Taraaaa, Denis, dou a mão à palmatória. Ahem, quero dizer, tenho como me redimir, eu disse na fala popular, não me referi à escrita.


----------



## Outsider

Mas a verdade é que os exemplos do Denis deram-me que pensar.

Exemplo 2: q a pessoa em questão n me escute, eu já tive muita vontade de ler este! *se alguém quiser* me contar... ou quem sabe, *me dá-lo de presente*, estamos aí, viu? Rs!  --> Parece-me errada.​Exemplo 3: «Não, *deixem-me dá-lo* a experimentar àquela que está aqui, atal Borralheira» --> Está certa!​Exemplo 1: HARRY: Bem, *você pode me dá-lo* agora?  --> Fico na dúvida.​
Vou ter de pensar melhor no assunto, e consultar algumas gramáticas. Ou talvez outro forista conheça a explicação...


----------



## Frajola

jazyk said:


> Talvez você ou as pessoas que você conhece se expressem nessa forma ao meu ver estranha, mas por favor não queira *i*mpurrá-la goela abaixo de pessoas para quem essa é uma forma completamente errônea e não espontânea.


 
Não seria *e*mpurrá-la"?


----------



## jazyk

Claro que seria. Foi uma gralha. Encontrará muitas outras, é só procurar.


----------

